# Snail Identification



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a snail identification site please, I have one in my tank (probably more), it doesnt appear to be a malasian, Apple, or common Pond snail.

Cheers

Leon


----------



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

Couldn't find any snail identification sites when I searched on google, but http://www.azgardens.com/snails.php sells five different kinds of snails... You might be able to identify your snail there.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you happen to have a picture of your snail?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

maybe you can find more info here: www.applesnail.net


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

chrisinha, thanks found it


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

So what kind is it? Don't leave us hanging!


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, 

its a Physa spec. He's quite cool, I was thinking of getting rid of him. Not now, he's not harmful and he seems to be the only one.

Here's a picture from Applesanil.net

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/snail.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/snail.jpg
cheers
Leon


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh, that is a cool looking snail. Glad to see he won't be considered a pest! LOL


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i live in Pa and found these small pond snails in the lake in the front of my developement. They look cool and i want to quarentine 1 or 2 and see if i can breed themt as puffer food anyone know what this snail is? i'll get a picture as soon as possible


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

If it is a pond snail, breeding shouldn't be a problem. Quarantine is a really good idea. Also, be careful if you move plants from one tank to another as that is one of the ways the commonly get into another tank and take over.

Check the site mentioned above. www.applesnail.net. That should help you identify it. Prolly is a common pond snail, though.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

these one i found are weird they have bezare "bubbles" on their backs. anyone know about that


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Would definitely help to have a picture


----------

